
Show HN: Windows 98 VanillaJS Boot, React OS Implementation w/ Component Library - JansjoFromIkea
https://packard-belle.netlify.com
======
JansjoFromIkea
Things of note:

Has been designed to hopefully allow easy optimisations via JSON files once
things get refined down, please look through the context folder of the repo
for more info. I'd really appreciate some suggestions for how to improve this
without overcomplicating it.

Already has some persistent state in the form of the customisable backgrounds
(see Control Panel), hoping to expand on this with notepad files pretty soon

Next goal is to export this full block (launch screen excluded) as a npm
package of its own with limited customisation on the desktop and start menu

Is not trying to be a full fledged implementation but I want it to be flexible
enough to be potentially used as a story telling tool of sorts (i.e.
recreating online drama people had on their families old computer that they
were given in the early 00s).

Getting it to be at all mobile friendly was very very very hard

Component library was quite ill advisedly written heavily via scss mixins,
this does however allow it to work as independent of frameworks/libraries
[https://github.com/padraigfl/packard-
belle/tree/master/css](https://github.com/padraigfl/packard-
belle/tree/master/css)

I'd greatly appreciate feedback on ideas to expand on the above things and/or
suggestions for how to keep them all on track along with general code
critiquing and whatnot. I wrote a lot of this in bursts without much quality
control so I won't be too offended!

------
dosy
that is so awesome I can't believe it. it's so fast.

~~~
JansjoFromIkea
Thanks! Hiding the initial load behind vanillaJS probably helps haven't tested
it beyond my own environments so I don't know how well it runs tbh.

What device are you running it on? Iirc I had to disable animations on mobile
because the css for transitions on absolute positioned elements was a
disaster, I've since gotten better with transforms so might be able to resolve
that

~~~
dosy
mobile, $120 redmi

it's just incredibly cool what you've done.

